# Holy Shit Moment for Global Warming



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

This Is What a Holy Shit Moment for Global Warming Looks Like | Mother Jones

Here is a map I found for the prediction in sea level change and shorelines. It looks like where I live is going to become a Bay....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I like what it did to California. I watched "An Inconsistent Truth". It is available on Amazon and makes valid, cogent and scientific arguments as to why a great deal of this is nonsense. 

This map is probably how the Earth may appear in 1.8 million years.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

"Scientists" that find evidence of global warming get 100 million dollar grants.
"Scientists" that find evidence of natural warming and cooling cycles... get to find new jobs.

Algore: We Have Ten Years Left Before Earth Cooks - The Rush Limbaugh Show

The Al Gore Armageddon clock says we only have 1 year and 258 days left to live! For heavens sake, go buy some carbon credits right now or we are dooooomed!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm, NY, LA, DC, Miami all under water. What argument are they making? A better world through global warming?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I like what it did to California. I watched "An Inconsistent Truth". It is available on Amazon and makes valid, cogent and scientific arguments as to why a great deal of this is nonsense.
> 
> This map is probably how the Earth may appear in 1.8 million years.


It is garbage, the earth has been heating and cooling for millions of years nothing new.we were taught this in middle school. just some used up ex vise president and some of his cronies using this for a way to get their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Casie said:


> "Scientists" that find evidence of global warming get 100 million dollar grants.
> "Scientists" that find evidence of natural warming and cooling cycles... get to find new jobs.
> 
> Algore: We Have Ten Years Left Before Earth Cooks - The Rush Limbaugh Show
> ...


Best explanation yet Casie.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the 1970's all the media were hyping "The Coming Ice Age".
And as long as India and China are spewing millions of tons of polution into the atmosphere the American government darn well better leave me alone.
The so called Green Movement is simply communism, disguised so low information people will buy into it.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Universities staffed by communists and former hippies preach this every day. Kids who have no idea how food gets to the store or why the lights come on when you flip the switch soak it up. Everybody loves bunnies so we cant harvest trees cause bunnies live in the woods. Why would you plow up a field where our animal friends live for stupid corn when you can go to the store and buy a can of it? We cant use coal or nuclear power for electricity because its bad for bunnies. We need to get electricity from the sun and wind even though it doesnt work large scale.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lake Superior still has ice


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome! I won't have to drive as far to get to the beach!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

One more rant and I'll quit. I've been to alot of places in the world where you cant count on electricity or clean water. If some of these university educated kids ever had to go without showering or AC for days or had to squat to shit into a hole in the ground for a while they would shut the hell up and thank God for living in the USA.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

These dire predictions rely on computer models written by the same people that wrote weather forecasting programs. They can't even accurately predict the weather 48 hours ahead of time.


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

VERY long thread on this very subject over on another board. NO one rejects the idea that the climate is changing, hell it's been changing since the Earth was formed. However, I DO reject the notion that man is the main cause, i reject the arrogance that man can do ANYTHING to effect long term change in Earth's climate.

They bitch about CO2, in one day a large volcano can belch out more than man has caused in the history of the species, please don't assume I'm as stupid as you think I am.

I refuse to watch most of the programing on the Weather Channel these days, ever since NBC bought them all they do is promise that "We're all gonna die!" due to AGW. What a load of crap.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Lake Superior still has ice


It snowed in Colorado over the weekend, too.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

California Underwater New York Under Water New Jersey Under Water damn Id call that a win win situation I think I will buy another gas Hogg truck and expand my carbon BOOT print


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

There have been at least five major ice ages in the Earth's past (the Huronian, Cryogenian, Andean-Saharan, Karoo Ice Age and the Quaternary glaciation). Guess what it warmed up everytime. The Milankovitch cycles are a set of cyclic variations in characteristics of the Earth's orbit around the Sun. Each cycle has a different length, so at some times their effects reinforce each other and at other times they (partially) cancel each other. There is strong evidence that the Milankovitch cycles affect the occurrence of glacial and interglacial periods within an ice age. The present ice age is the most studied and best understood, particularly the last 400,000 years, since this is the period covered by ice cores that record atmospheric composition and proxies for temperature and ice volume. Within this period, the match of glacial/interglacial frequencies to the Milanković orbital forcing periods is so close that orbital forcing is generally accepted. The combined effects of the changing distance to the Sun, the precession of the Earth's axis, and the changing tilt of the Earth's axis redistribute the sunlight received by the Earth. Of particular importance are changes in the tilt of the Earth's axis, which affect the intensity of seasons. So unless politicians can tilt the earth and control gravity global warming by pollution is bullshit. Its just another way they rob us blind


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The possibility of the shore lines flooding and possibly sea level rising by 600 feet is the main reason I moved to Tucson area, elev. 2400 feet.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Anybody heard anything about the ozone layer lately? Twenty years ago this was the rant of the "green" people. We're all gonna die!!! Funny, it's no longer talked about. Wonder what the next topic will be?


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

As a geologist/earth scientist, I can tell you with some authority that Catastrophic Anthropogenic Global Warming Theory has proven to be absolute bunk! It is junk science. It has failed every criteria necessary to be taken even remotely seriously as a theory. The global warming alarmist's models have proven to be complete garbage. Moreover, there have been several very high profile scandals revealing many of the top "global warming" scientists to be guilty of completely fudging the raw temperature data in order to "hide the decline" in global temps since the turn of the century.

Check out this video and tell me the global warming alarmists aren't guilty of malfeasance.






I wouldn't take any model predicting massive rises in sea level even remotely seriously. The earth has actually been cooling since before the turn of the century.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

wallyloz said:


> anybody heard anything about the ozone layer lately? Twenty years ago this was the rant of the "green" people. We're all gonna die!!! Funny, it's no longer talked about. Wonder what the next topic will be?


yeah and what happened to the whales


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm a member of the OTHER PETA.......People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Old SF Guy, they tried a PETA campaign here a few years ago. They came and bought a bunch of billboards right around a huge fishing tournament! They said, "Fish feel pain!" and had pictures of fish on lines. How stupid can PETA be? This is Louisiana! We got boys here that catch and kill catfish with their bare hands! I wonder how much money those fools spent on billboards trying to get ******** to feel sorry for river fish? LOL!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Humans may or may not be the cause of climate change, but they are undoubtedly the cause of environmental destruction. Watched them keep coming for ten years. They all came wanting to kill something, log out the forest for money, act like stupid herd apes and didn't care what they ruined. They fell right into the worst of societies and imitated the people they thought they were so much better than. Ruined the mountain. Any excuse will do, even if just plain rapacious greed is the cause.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Cool!! I'm going to have a beach house in the future!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Who cares what the earth will look like....what about Mars? Poor thing is a victim in this whole warming thing too!


----------



## Mottmcfly (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't care if the catch phrase of the day is BS or not or if it's mankind's fault or not. The fact is that we should all be cognizant that we are polluting the crap out of the planet. Even if it only affects the air quality a bit over the next twenty years, I still want to try and do what's right for the next generation and the one after. 

Quote frankly, it doesn't matter what the US does if the rest of the world isn't on board. 

In the interim, I'm going to try and do my best to not add to the pollution problem.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

<< And you a human saying "They" when referencing humans sounds
somewhat self deceiving...>>
Hmmm..I'm not able to entirely agree with that. Same species maybe yes, but there is more than one kind of human.

<<you are human...>>
Saying it twice won't make me the "africanized" human you seem to think matters or will

<<you eat,>> 
Yes

<<You surely drive a car,>>
No, but for have-to things the others do. I have not in years because it's no good really. A tool that people turned into "porn" as it were which really stinks up the air for miles around where big wads of your "africanized" people live.

<You surely produce garbage and waste.>>
We know the difference between good garbage and bad garbage. We try not to waste anything. That's disregard for the rightness of life. Bad enough as it is.

<<am sure you think you produce less than most people....but isn't that the same as the person who only throws a cigarette butt out of the car window
complaining about the driver who throws out the McDonalds bag?>>
You sound like a nuclear energy or political talker. I do not smoke ciggerttes with anything but paper on them, I do not throw them out the window because forest or desert they start fires and are kinda nasty unless ground down to powder right then and I have eaten "McDonalds" three times in 12 years and did not throw the bag out the window.

Your belief that this is "people" when it is not is one of the reasons we have to have bad things happen that will hurt good people too. The sad thing about it is, there will still be "McDonalds" even after all these bad things - that's the harsh irony that has no hope. This people will.pass away and be a legend of possessed killer fools and people like "hogs", but gone as if they were never even there. Other people will replace them who will be worse but will make you say they are better because they know it is not true. But you will have to say it or end up like the "people" you and too many others think people "are". With certainty, that is over. That is why we are frightened, saddened and pray a lot. Worse than you. The thing not-natural people think is "shtf!" is only the beginning of bad things and if we are alive, we will not necessarily think we are better or better off than the hog people were. There is no argument or story in one's mind that will fix, change or do anything about that. People just got to think something. It's not like I don't understand or won't be hurt badly it's just that we don't get to pick.

I really should not have said that at all, it opens uncomfortable cans and seems somehow unkind, even tho I hate the hog people so bad.
Plus, I hate fascists, socialists, commies and muslims worse so it is like losing the only other free people that just could not be because how it went for them. They were beguiled into ruining their own selves on purpose for money. It is all something I can not believe my days have to see.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

French Foreign Minister: '500 Days to Avoid Climate Chaos' | The Weekly Standard

500 days left people! Get out there and... uh... cork up some cow butts or something!

Didn't I read that? Cows poot methane and it's causing global warming?

Anyone? anyone? no?

ok.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Casie said:


> French Foreign Minister: '500 Days to Avoid Climate Chaos' | The Weekly Standard
> 
> 500 days left people! Get out there and... uh... cork up some cow butts or something!
> 
> ...


I had seen somethung about that but did not believe it - now, I believe that one is telling his people a lie, but he is telling them something and that was officially saying how many days until. That was lies, to not tell a truth, that has a "sell-by" date on it. 
It seems like french people are easily deceived by vanities and telling them....I don't know how...."Everyone mocks and hates this, so we proudly make it fashionable and a national holiday! We shall prove we are more civilized!" But they like crazy people they know are or are....lost for it....they like latoya jackson and monica lewinsky. That's like what I can't articulate. John Kerry! A man who knew and peed down his leg and now is in it too, among the worst. I believe that whatever is done, they will make sure there is "climate chaos" to do the truth that they are telling the lie about. There is not one man thing about that kerry. Not one truth he has but the belief that he will be ok if he does this thing. Who keeps weak cowards and jew sellers? Nobody ever does but people like him never seem to remember that or are so vain they think it will be different? I don't think it will be any different and as he does, I think so will be done to him. Treachery. Betrayal.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Hmmm, NY, LA, DC, Miami all under water. What argument are they making? A better world through global warming?


...you do realize if and when the water rises those people will start migrating inland... several million people will be looking for a new home and if you didn't learn anything about Katrina where people relocated cross states so quickly imagine 10x that population... I would think that many of the decaying smaller towns in the country may have a increasing population and you might have some new neighboors of your own...

A better world? You STILL think that?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Casie said:


> French Foreign Minister: '500 Days to Avoid Climate Chaos' | The Weekly Standard
> 
> 500 days left people! Get out there and... uh... cork up some cow butts or something!
> 
> ...


I think they should put after-burners on the cows. How cool would that be at dusk to look out at the horizon and periodically see an 8 foot flame shooting out?!? Any time you can combine fire and farts, you have a winning strategy in my book!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Late in the evening. The sun is setting and the sky is awash with a brilliant coral color. As the light slips below the horizon, the first little stars are twinkling on. There is a soft breeze, but the night is warm and the feeling of air moving across your skin is a welcome one. Your girl nestles closely against you. And you can see the cows down in the field under the magical glow of moonlight.

Brrrrp-woosh! A quick blue flame is ignited behind a cow, and is then gone in an instant. The cow doesn't even lift his head. He just continues on his quest to find his next tasty mouthful of grassy goodness. 

Three more blue flashes go off randomly in the field below.

"It's beautiful", your girl whispers happily, as if her voice might disturb the cows or the moment. "It's so romantic." You hold her a little tighter, and the two of you watch as the cows meander across the dark grass, nibbling their dinner, and pooting out their own version of flickering earthly stars.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Casie - a hundred likes for that one. Beautiful!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

Inor! Best environment-saving idea ever!

Yay! Thanks Mrs Inor. You two inspire me!


----------

